# Double J's island ice report



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Islands are on fire!!!Had a great time at PIB over the weekend.Took the airboat over with Joe Kostura.Lots of openwater in the s passage.Hit the ice fri at 1130,set up off the ship.after 1 hour and few marks, made a move and found fish.The 3 of us had our 18 by 3:30.Then came the highlight of the weekend...keith iced his walleye of a lifetime!the huge sow went 31 in. and had a 19 in girth.no scale to weigh the fish but estimated at 12.8 lbs per a weight calculator,trust me she looked every bit of it!congrats again keith cant wait to see her on the wall.The bite continued thru eve,played C&R and handled another 7 or 8 fish and losta few as well.called it a good day.Hit the ice in the am only to be greeted by a strong NE wind..yuck!Same holes,hard to leave 'em but sat proved to be a little slow as we experienced a steady pick.Pastor Don(ogf'r and good friend) showed up with 2 of my other buds to join us for the weekend.got them fishn' around 1030,and within minutes Don was holding his first ice walleye,not huge,but he didnt seem to mind.the other erie rookie got his first fish as well as everyone caught fish.ended with 18 or 19 for the day.would have made a move to try for a better bite but the wind was brutal making relocating difficult so we played it safe and stuck it out over top fridays hot holes.Then sunday comes and look out!!!!All I can say is wow!!!With much more favorable wind conditions we headed out to one of my favorite gps #'s and proceeded to lay the smack down on the eyes.It was on.Started fish'n at 0745,done with our 6 man limit of 36 by 0945.most were 20 to 23 in fish with a few 7 to 8 lbrs for bragging rights.Then it was C&R until noon we handled over 60 fish for the day!Hot lures for us were #6 pimples blu/chrome,watermelon/gold,green/gold. the fish were very active for and were chasing the bait well,fun,fun,fun.Pastor Don iced 9 walleye sunday,not bad for a rookie.Flew back to Port clinton with dairy air Joe wasnt running due to strong sw winds that started late in the morning.when that wind started so did a strong current and the bite slowed a bit.As far as accomodations go,we stayed for the first time with Rob and Marie at the Black Squirrel.excellent food and super people.Rob went out of his way for my group,as I'm sure he does for everyone.Noone left for the ice hungry as he puts on one mean breakfast.They also provided a sack lunch for us at a minimal cost(well worth it)Get to PIB if your thinking about it.All the guides are running in full force.Dont be left out!If you need a guide call John Hageman .I will try to post pics today.Tight lines,Double J.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome report i may have to go more than once this year sounds like alot of fun. Dolphin


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds Great DJ----- I have one of those Pig's on the wall ! Mine was a 31 1/2 and a little over 12#. Hope you can post the Pic's for all to see ?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice good job man. I gotta get back up there!


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Great report Jeff! Save a few for us for the summer.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

Double J,
Nice Report
Do you use a guide or go out on your own? How do you get from Bed and Breakfest to the Ice? 
Thanks
Rod


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

What an experience! Hooked up wth Double J guide service for an awesome weekend. Bluemax thanks for the prayers and lighting the candles, it really worked! Rizzman sorry about the boat, still alive and in need of it for ice out. I want to thank Jeff for an awesome weekend! Everything was new for me this weekend, first airboat ride and fortunately for us the last of the day before he shut it down due to the wind. First overnight stay on the island. First stay at a Bed-n-Breakfast with a bunch of guys and not my wife. First ice fishing trip ever. First Walleye on the ice. My expectations were high after they lit em up on Friday, so I was a little disapponted with 3 fish but my first 3 ice fish ever being 20 - 23 inch walleye I was happy. This only made the next day incredible!!! Up at 5 am, great breakfst at the Black Squirl at 7 am dressed in gear and checked out. Hit the ice at 7:30. First trip from middle bass to rattlesnake on something other than a boat! Fishing by 7:45 and I pulled my 7th about 9:45 which made the limit for the group 36. We played some catch and release after that. Saw Double J's 10 pounder get off3 or 4 feet from the hole and never saw mine but it was huge also but as with any good fishing story the big one got away! Ended the day with 10 and the weekend with 13! First ride on a prop plane. People are always asking about prices on here, here is what it was for me. I left home with a 100 and 50 dollar bill. COST Breakfast at Catawba's McD's 4, Air Boat 30, Lodging, Breakfst & Lunch 45, Taxi 3, Bait 7, Dinner at Moonlight 15, Airplane 45, Guide Service Free (Thanks Jeff), First Walleye on the ice- Priceless! and I arrived home with 1 dollar in my wallet! Not a bad weekend for under 150.00  I hate to say it but ice fishing may only be downhill from here until I land a 30 incher! Don


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm a do it yourselfer,no guide.I store my gear on pib for the winter(honda foreman,utility trailer,shanties,gas auger)travel on the island and ice with the atv and trailer,take my friends and have a good time.been doing it for 10 or 11 years now.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats what I was after. 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## jotoona (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats a great fishing report doublej, nice to hear when guys have a great time. Its nice when everything works out perfect. Can you or does anyone know the number to the airplane people out there. Thanks alot jotoona.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Double J great report. Glad you got em'. Hopefully I will be doing the same Tues/Wed. Pastordon, I heard from a good source that you were having trouble dropping "big" walleyes back down the hole??? Man I know that hurt. Just think now you can catch them again this spring. That's unless me and Double J get to them first Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Yea Snook, He had been cut to bleed out and laying on the ice for an hour, bucket was full and he flipped up in the air and down the hole before I could throw Jeff's gaff after him!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry...had to take the phone numbers down per the mods! Have the pics in My Photo Album....how do I post them to a thread?


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Way to go Pastordon. You had a whale of a weekend! I wish I would have come along.
I am getting itchy fingers reading about these walleye coming up through the ice.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

doublej that is a true hog,congrats on a great catch,excellant report as well.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

DoubleJ and Pastordon,

thanks for the great report. glad to hear it was a terrific trip; I hope to have that kind of experience as well when I come up.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Pastor Don with the cooler of fish......Keith with his 31" 12.8 lb eye.......the "lucky crew" ......... Pastor Don's biggest fish!


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Double J said:


> I'm a do it yourselfer,no guide.I store my gear on pib for the winter(honda foreman,utility trailer,shanties,gas auger)travel on the island and ice with the atv and trailer,take my friends and have a good time.been doing it for 10 or 11 years now.


 Double J, you looking for any new friends? Glad to see you guys had a safe trip and got some nice fish. I got one last year close to 10lbs on my first trip on the ice, it was a carp ....... Nice job boys.


----------



## johnkfisherman (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations on a great weekend guys...nice fish!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I say your trip is the envy of the Winter thus far! I almost didnt come home tonight Thank you for sharing; Congratulations!!!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Great trip thanks for the info. Hey Keith and Pastor Don's fish already look mounted


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

My wife and I fished with Jeff Jump this past weekend and had a blast. The bite was on. We caught a near limit of real hogs on Friday and Saturday. Blue and silver pimples #7 were the ticket. Jeff brought out a 31 1/4 incher that tipped the scales at a tad over 13 lbs. Hope to get back over for another round with those eyes.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Good job!Those pics are awesome.


----------



## RODSABENDIN (Feb 27, 2007)

airplane # 440-289-6579 to book trip across to island
airboat # 419-285-3106 from miller ferry to island


----------



## Fishalot (Mar 24, 2007)

Does anyone know if (airboat) Joe is still running tried to call yesterday and today to get a trip over for Thursday and have herd nota. If not is Griffin the only way over or is another airboat running any info appreciated.


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Pretty sure Joe was running to the mainland on Sun. Thought I heard him coming and going from where I was fishing. Sometimes his wife doesn't get back to you right away as far as returning your call. Griffing air cost 95 bucks but they will deliver you from PC to PIB even if the winds are high. 
Good luck on the ice.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice job JJ and the rest of the crew. I have a 11# on the wall ,looks nice and so will the big 12#. Im going up friday and Sat. 
Thanks for the Pics.
let me know if anyone is going up?

Be safe

Moke


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

i'll let u know


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

31" 12.8lbs

Figured out how to enlarge pic...thought it was worth reposting!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

The Crew











Don's first ice fishing walleye


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

NICE !!!!!! Looks alot like some of the fish we got off Crane Creek last year the day before the flow.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Awesome fish man. We'll be up this weekend hope to get on on them like that. Later Scott..


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

good luck sell-fish i hope you have a hot bite!!


----------



## wksiv69 (Jan 6, 2010)

can anyone tell me what kind of shape the ice is in?


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

at the islands between green, south bass and rattlesnake there is 10 to 12 inches.last weekend when I was there we fished on 8 inches.my friend fished wed and he had 10 to 12 where he was.there is no such thing as safe ice so take the necessary precautions and be safe.this weekend's weather looks downright nasty,hope the islands dont get too much snow.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

with the 30 mph winds we are having now,if it does not destroy the ice it should create a strong current ,,probably can't even get to the Islands,if this keeps up


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm afraid thats a possibility


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

My buddy Keith is heading over to pib in the morning to show his dad a good time on the ice(good luck Ron)I'll post a report here as info becomes available.Maybe Keith will set another personal best if he can top his 31incher from his last trip.Go gettum boys!!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Well boys,back to reality I guess,as one of my island friends put it.The bite was alittle slow for keith and ron fri sat. and for the rest of the guys I talked to.they did a lot of prospecting between s bass and rsi and pulled about a dozen fish,average was 4 to 5 lbs on a good note though.Ron had a good time as he iced 5 fish fri.hope the weather stabilizes and the bite picks up,I'm heading over next week for 3 days.Tight lines,Double J.


----------



## glowgetter (Mar 13, 2007)

We went off of south bass with bud gehring and did well. It started off slow in the morning but Bud and his helper ben did their homework and found active fish !! They moved us and right away we were icing walter.I ended up having 12 fish on and landing 8. They all came on #6 gold pimples. we ended up with 10 fish and we caught all of them in about 4 hours .We had a great time and Bud g. is a top notch guide . we will be coming back down in a couple of weeks and will be using him again. Thank again for a great time !!!!!


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Glowgetter. If you don't mind what direction did bud move you. And what time of day were you catching these fish. I kinda want to see if my theory is right. Thanks feel free to private message me.


----------

